# Anyone here riding a BMC SL01??



## AMP

The forum search doesn't appear to be working for me and I wasn't able to turn much up with google.

I've been looking at a Cannondale R5000 for a nice stiff and responsive ride to augment my more laid-back steel and carbon frames. I was all ready to pull the trigger on the R5000 and found the BMC.

I know that BMC is relatively new in the US, but I was wondering if anyone here has one (specifically the SL01). If so, comments on ride quality, performance, etc are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jd3

*I don't own one*

But I did get a short test ride on one. One of the wrenches at my LBS bought one and let me ride it. I do not normaly like aluminum bikes. I was impressed with the ride quality. It soaked up the bumps very nicely while staying plenty stiff under my 240 pounds. My regular rides are steel, but I would be happy with the BMC. He has only had the bike for a month or two now, so no long term report. Hope this helps some.


----------



## elviento

*FYI -- the SLT01 is full carbon other than the lugs.*

Certainly a lot more uniqueness points compared to a Cannondale. 



jd3 said:


> But I did get a short test ride on one. One of the wrenches at my LBS bought one and let me ride it. I do not normaly like aluminum bikes. I was impressed with the ride quality. It soaked up the bumps very nicely while staying plenty stiff under my 240 pounds. My regular rides are steel, but I would be happy with the BMC. He has only had the bike for a month or two now, so no long term report. Hope this helps some.


----------



## AMP

elviento said:


> *FYI -- the SLT01 is full carbon other than the lugs.
> 
> *Certainly a lot more uniqueness points compared to a Cannondale.


 Right, but I'm looking at the SL01 (which is the Al frame with the carbon seatstays... it's also about $2000 cheaper).

I've got carbon and steel now so I'm looking for a nice aluminum frame at this point.

Agreed on the "uniqueness points." The BMC appears to be a much more interesting frame and I'm pretty sure that I won't run into another one on the road for a while....


----------



## jd3

*The SL01 is the one I rode.*



AMP said:


> Right, but I'm looking at the SL01 (which is the Al frame with the carbon seatstays... it's also about $2000 cheaper).
> 
> I've got carbon and steel now so I'm looking for a nice aluminum frame at this point.
> 
> Agreed on the "uniqueness points." The BMC appears to be a much more interesting frame and I'm pretty sure that I won't run into another one on the road for a while....


And yes it is unique. The only one in town as far as I know.


----------



## bbagdan

BMC, like its country-mate ASSOS, is overrated and wayyyyyy overpriced. You'd have to be a sucker to buy either (at their advertised prices anyway).


----------



## SJBiker

*Have you got a chip on your shoulder!*



bbagdan said:


> BMC, like its country-mate ASSOS, is overrated and wayyyyyy overpriced. You'd have to be a sucker to buy either (at their advertised prices anyway).


Whats going on man? its high-quality stuff which I'm sure has a LOT of R&D money spent on it. To give you an idea about 'over-priced' stuff, Specialized's new Tarmac frame's molds cost them about $90K per size (of bike). Now is that bike still overpriced at $2,000+? I doubt it. Come clean, whats up with downplaying good equipment?? If some guys really like a component and feel it only enriches their rides and makes them stay off the couch longer, I say more power to those companies.


----------



## rocco

*Exactly!*



SJBiker said:


> Whats going on man? its high-quality stuff which I'm sure has a LOT of R&D money spent on it. To give you an idea about 'over-priced' stuff, Specialized's new Tarmac frame's molds cost them about $90K per size (of bike). Now is that bike still overpriced at $2,000+? I doubt it. Come clean, whats up with downplaying good equipment?? If some guys really like a component and feel it only enriches their rides and makes them stay off the couch longer, I say more power to those companies.


That guy has a problem. Another example to come soon.


----------



## rocco

*Bbagdan seems a little off.*

On another thread called Man I hate ASSOS and anyone who reccomends them...
some of us were raving about how much love our Assos stuff with a sarcastic twist.

*Bbagdan says*,

"ASSOS is for rich poseurs. How many teams in the pro peloton are using ASSOS, hmmm? And I'm pretty sure those guys go on rides longer than 50 miles!

Don't get me wrong, ASSOS is great quality stuff, but if you are paying anywhere close to retail, you're a sucker."

*I reply with*,

"Wow! Are you trying to keep it real? Got something against people who earn a good living and still make time ride their bikes sucker? You got a problem with people willing to pay for great quality sucker?

Poseurs? What poseurs... I mean pros use or used Assos? Hmmmm..... Lets see.

Maertens
Fignon
Zoetemelk
Longo
Clark
Canins
Hinault
Thurau
Moser
Freuler
Fondriest
Theunijssen
Herrera
Kelly
Bauer
Baronchelli
Rouche
Anderson
Kluge
Frischknect
Jalabert
Zulle
Camenzind

Yah I'm a poser too.

I'm pretty sure the pros go on rides longer than 50 miles too and so do I.

I only ride a measly 300 to 350 miles and climb 12,000' a week.

Do you really think the pros use the same poseur team wear you buy? Get you head out of your @ss sucker.

Anyone who would make an unprovoked attack of what gear another rider chooses to use is clearly a poseur. You only come across as jealous, immature and clueless. Maybe it's time for you graduate from the mentality of a high school kid."


----------



## rocco

*bbagdan,*

People like you are like a black hole.


----------



## Silver222

I just can't figure out the team color scheme on the BMCs. For about a year I thought they were made in South Africa.


----------



## AMP

For those of you interested.... After many conversations with my LBS (and through them the BMC and Easton reps) I decided to go with the BMC over the Canondale.

I'm nailing down the final details of the build kit now. For a change I decided to go with Shimano over Campy.

I should have it by this time next week and I'll report back once I've had a chance to ride it. Unfortunately it will arrive right before a recovery period so I won't get much of a chance to see how it climbs for a little while.

Many thanks for all of your feedback!


----------



## BikeNerd2453

SJBiker said:


> Whats going on man? its high-quality stuff which I'm sure has a LOT of R&D money spent on it. To give you an idea about 'over-priced' stuff, Specialized's new Tarmac frame's molds cost them about $90K per size (of bike). Now is that bike still overpriced at $2,000+? I doubt it. Come clean, whats up with downplaying good equipment?? If some guys really like a component and feel it only enriches their rides and makes them stay off the couch longer, I say more power to those companies.


Not agreeing with him about the BMCs being overpriced or anything, I'm actually looking at the "Team Machine" as one of the options for my next rig, but...
The Tarmacs are a monocoque, or at least mostly, while the BMCs are lugged. You don't need a giant mold or anything, as the tubes are made individually, and assembled like Legos. The tubes are inserted into alloy lugs. So, no need for super-expensive molds, etc, like the Tarmac, TCRs, and the like.
Just thought I'd throw that in there...

BN


----------



## rocco

*No joke. BMC has a new frame in the TDF...*

made with carbon Bucky balls strung into nanotubes. They still use the tube and lug construction (I don't think this construction technique as being inferior one) but all the parts are carbon now except fot the BB shell. I'm sure that will inevitably be changed to carbon also in the near future.


----------



## bbagdan

actually, nanotubes are not made of bucky balls. the discovery of bucky balls led to the understanding of how to make nanotubes from carbon atoms.

the full-carbon BMC that uses nanotube carbon fibre and is full carbon (except bb) is not currently available to the public, and will probably not be until next spring. 

i'd like to point out, as did a previous poster, that the current BMCs are of simple lug and tube construction. they are not monocoque frames requiring many $100k molds, they only require a cnc mill, a miter saw, and a tube of crazy glue (ok i'm understating, rocco). 

these frames are heavier and more expensive than almost any other ultra high-end frame, and offer no discernable performance advantage. Yes they look cool. Yes they have cachet. But there are many better frames out there, and for less money too. 

I care most about performance. Looks and cachet are secondary. 

Buy what you like, just be aware of what you are getting.


----------



## rocco

*Really? check your facts...*



bbagdan said:


> actually, nanotubes are not made of bucky balls. the discovery of bucky balls led to the understanding of how to make nanotubes from carbon atoms.
> 
> the full-carbon BMC that uses nanotube carbon fibre and is full carbon (except bb) is not currently available to the public, and will probably not be until next spring.
> 
> i'd like to point out, as did a previous poster, that the current BMCs are of simple lug and tube construction. they are not monocoque frames requiring many $100k molds, they only require a cnc mill, a miter saw, and a tube of crazy glue (ok i'm understating, rocco).
> 
> these frames are heavier and more expensive than almost any other ultra high-end frame, and offer no discernable performance advantage. Yes they look cool. Yes they have cachet. But there are many better frames out there, and for less money too.
> 
> I care most about performance. Looks and cachet are secondary.
> 
> Buy what you like, just be aware of what you are getting.




"Sumio Iijima in 1991 led to the discovery of buckytubes, now more commonly called nanotubes. These are tubes of carbon atoms, about a nanometer in diameter (one billionth of a meter), which conduct electricity and which are stronger than steel. The first nanotubes consisted of tubes-within-tubes, but later chemists found ways to form tubes with just one layer and a hollow space inside. Nanotube walls have the same "soccer ball" structure as the buckyball, but they are rolled up into long tubes. The tubes can be up to a millimeter long and contain over 1,000,000 atoms."

Obviously if this frame is being introduced at the TDF now it's not available to the public now and probably will not be until at least next spring.

These are not monocoque frames however the 'hard points' such as the dropouts and even the cable guides are moulded into the frame structure, not glued on afterwards. The BB is carbon but has a metal thread sleeve like all frames made of carbon or otherwise. BMC is the first frame maker to use nanotechnology in the world for an entire frame. Clearly this a fairly sophisticated construction.

Bbagdan said "These frames are heavier and more expensive than almost any other ultra high-end frame, and offer no discernable performance advantage."

I'm not sure where Bbagdan gets his or her information but as far as I know a price has not been released or advertised yet. As far weight goes this is a sub-kilo frame which is very competitive in terms of weight last time I checked. Carbon nanotubes (CNT) have a strength-to-weight ratio which is hundred times better than aluminium or ten times better than normal carbon fibre. I would think this frame is of minimal weight and maximal strength not mention stiff.

I agree that looks and cachet are some times secondary and more times tertiary but if you really care most about performance then you better know the facts.

Bbagdan has a history of being critical to the point of nastiness regarding other peoples choices in gear. He or she regularly makes statements of fact which are actually fiction. He or she calls people who use Assos products poseurs and suckers. He or she says "be aware of what you are getting" but he or she is not aware. He or she says "Buy what you like" but when that's put in the context of previous statements he or she really means sucker.

I don't own any BMC products. I don't work for BMC nor am I related to this company in anyway. I don't sell BMC products or do any of my family or friends. You should buy what you like because you worked hard to earn the money. Please don't be misdirected by bbagdan's personal agenda and lies.


----------



## rocco

*duplicate... deleted*

duplicate... deleted


----------



## alienator

rocco said:


> "Sumio Iijima in 1991 led to the discovery of buckytubes, now more commonly called nanotubes. These are tubes of carbon atoms, about a nanometer in diameter (one billionth of a meter), which conduct electricity and which are stronger than steel. The first nanotubes consisted of tubes-within-tubes, but later chemists found ways to form tubes with just one layer and a hollow space inside. Nanotube walls have the same "soccer ball" structure as the buckyball, but they are rolled up into long tubes. The tubes can be up to a millimeter long and contain over 1,000,000 atoms."
> 
> This is an oversimplification, and a bad one at that. Carbon nanotubes are NOT made with Buckyballs. They can be made from Buckminsterfullerene, which is a sheet of carbon in a similar config--but is not the same--whose properties--conduction and etc.--varies with the chirality of the specific Buckminsterfullerene geometry. Carbon nanotubes can also be made in other ways.....ablating solid carbon w/ a laser, etc.


----------



## rocco

alienator said:


> rocco said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Sumio Iijima in 1991 led to the discovery of buckytubes, now more commonly called nanotubes. These are tubes of carbon atoms, about a nanometer in diameter (one billionth of a meter), which conduct electricity and which are stronger than steel. The first nanotubes consisted of tubes-within-tubes, but later chemists found ways to form tubes with just one layer and a hollow space inside. Nanotube walls have the same "soccer ball" structure as the buckyball, but they are rolled up into long tubes. The tubes can be up to a millimeter long and contain over 1,000,000 atoms."
> 
> This is an oversimplification, and a bad one at that. Carbon nanotubes are NOT made with Buckyballs. They can be made from Buckminsterfullerene, which is a sheet of carbon in a similar config--but is not the same--whose properties--conduction and etc.--varies with the chirality of the specific Buckminsterfullerene geometry. Carbon nanotubes can also be made in other ways.....ablating solid carbon w/ a laser, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the conductive properties for example are different but the basic structures are not the same or at least related? The sites list below are full of it? How does Easton make their nanotubes and does how they are made make any difference for this application?
> 
> http://www.ieee-virtual-museum.org/collection/tech.php?taid=&id=2345933&lid=1
> 
> http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?articleID=0006A9C6-89F6-1C6A-84A9809EC588EF21
> 
> http://focus.aps.org/story/v6/st27
Click to expand...


----------



## Wildstar87

bbagdan said:


> i'd like to point out, as did a previous poster, that the current BMCs are of simple lug and tube construction. they are not monocoque frames requiring many $100k molds, they only require a cnc mill, a miter saw, and a tube of crazy glue (ok i'm understating, rocco).
> 
> these frames are heavier and more expensive than almost any other ultra high-end frame, and offer no discernable performance advantage. Yes they look cool. Yes they have cachet. But there are many better frames out there, and for less money too.


Hmm... Not sure where you get that "these frames are heavier and more expensive than almost any other ultra high-end frame". At 1050 grams, its equal or lighter than most of the high-end frames I have looked at, and even looked at specs on. 

I directly compared this frame against a DeRosa Dual which is actually lighter than even the King XLight, and its still cheaper. I also looked at Seven Alta, Trek Madone, Lemond Tete de cours, Calfee Tetra-Pro, Cannondale Six13, Cervelo.

Granted this is my opinion, but I felt the BMC offered the best qualities of all of these rides, with none of the disadvantages. I wanted a super-stiff frame as I am big guy, but something as light as possible, and had the qualities of carbon. Yes its a lugged frame, but I didn't find that an advantage or disadvantage with this frame. I like that the BB Lug is a one piece CNC machined piece, and the construction is top notch, even better than the DeRosa Dual that I built up for a friend, and DeRosa has a reputation for quality.

It isn't as silky smooth as some of the carbon frames out there, but it still takes up the road buzz, without sacrificing power transfer. Based on how the tubes are shaped, I don't think it would be any different as a monocoque, or "lugged" carbon frame. Its how they designed it.

It isn't an inexpensive frame, but it definitely isn't the most expensive one out there either. Hell, the Cannondale Six13, which I was considering, was around $2400 (same price I got the SLT01 for), WITH a frame exchange. 

I think maybe you should do a little more research before just making a blanket statement like that.


----------



## bbagdan

rocco said:


> "Sumio Iijima in 1991 led to the discovery of buckytubes, now more commonly called nanotubes. These are tubes of carbon atoms, about a nanometer in diameter (one billionth of a meter), which conduct electricity and which are stronger than steel. The first nanotubes consisted of tubes-within-tubes, but later chemists found ways to form tubes with just one layer and a hollow space inside. Nanotube walls have the same "soccer ball" structure as the buckyball, but they are rolled up into long tubes. The tubes can be up to a millimeter long and contain over 1,000,000 atoms."
> 
> Obviously if this frame is being introduced at the TDF now it's not available to the public now and probably will not be until at least next spring.
> 
> These are not monocoque frames however the 'hard points' such as the dropouts and even the cable guides are moulded into the frame structure, not glued on afterwards. The BB is carbon but has a metal thread sleeve like all frames made of carbon or otherwise. BMC is the first frame maker to use nanotechnology in the world for an entire frame. Clearly this a fairly sophisticated construction.
> 
> Bbagdan said "These frames are heavier and more expensive than almost any other ultra high-end frame, and offer no discernable performance advantage."
> 
> I'm not sure where Bbagdan gets his or her information but as far as I know a price has not been released or advertised yet. As far weight goes this is a sub-kilo frame which is very competitive in terms of weight last time I checked. Carbon nanotubes (CNT) have a strength-to-weight ratio which is hundred times better than aluminium or ten times better than normal carbon fibre. I would think this frame is of minimal weight and maximal strength not mention stiff.
> 
> I agree that looks and cachet are some times secondary and more times tertiary but if you really care most about performance then you better know the facts.
> 
> Bbagdan has a history of being critical to the point of nastiness regarding other peoples choices in gear. He or she regularly makes statements of fact which are actually fiction. He or she calls people who use Assos products poseurs and suckers. He or she says "be aware of what you are getting" but he or she is not aware. He or she says "Buy what you like" but when that's put in the context of previous statements he or she really means sucker.
> 
> I don't own any BMC products. I don't work for BMC nor am I related to this company in anyway. I don't sell BMC products or do any of my family or friends. You should buy what you like because you worked hard to earn the money. Please don't be misdirected by bbagdan's personal agenda and lies.


Two instances constitute a long and horrible history Rocco? 

At least I knew that carbon nanotubes aren't made of buckyballs. 

And no duh the unreleased BMC is surely a high-tech marvel, light, and justifyably expensive. However, AMP was in the market for the current version, which uses 'plain' ol' carbon fibre tubes and aluminum lugs. 

I have my opinion and you have yours. I'm all for the free market system, man. Anyone want to buy my Nanowater? It's dehydrated: just keep a pack in your jersey and add water to rehydrate. Bingo! Water, and you don't have to lug any extra bottles around. 1 package for $20.99!!! Mixes great with the enervit cheer pack!


----------



## rocco

bbagdan said:


> Two instances constitute a long and horrible history Rocco?


Once is enough with you. 



bbagdan said:


> At least I knew that carbon nanotubes aren't made of buckyballs.


Not according what I've read. But if they are not then my bad. Bottom line... So what? 



bbagdan said:


> And no duh the unreleased BMC is surely a high-tech marvel, light, and justifyably expensive. However, AMP was in the market for the current version, which uses 'plain' ol' carbon fibre tubes and aluminum lugs.


Yah no duh is right... It's called adding something interesting to the conversation as apposed to your black hole additude.



bbagdan said:


> I have my opinion and you have yours. I'm all for the free market system, man. Anyone want to buy my Nanowater? It's dehydrated: just keep a pack in your jersey and add water to rehydrate. Bingo! Water, and you don't have to lug any extra bottles around. 1 package for $20.99!!! Mixes great with the enervit cheer pack!


There's a big difference between having opinions and expressing them versus you insulting people. But since that's your game I have to say my opinion is that you're an @ssH0le. 

Happy shopping.


----------



## rocco

*That's just the way...*



Wildstar87 said:


> Hmm... Not sure where you get that "these frames are heavier and more expensive than almost any other ultra high-end frame". At 1050 grams, its equal or lighter than most of the high-end frames I have looked at, and even looked at specs on.
> 
> I directly compared this frame against a DeRosa Dual which is actually lighter than even the King XLight, and its still cheaper. I also looked at Seven Alta, Trek Madone, Lemond Tete de cours, Calfee Tetra-Pro, Cannondale Six13, Cervelo.
> 
> Granted this is my opinion, but I felt the BMC offered the best qualities of all of these rides, with none of the disadvantages. I wanted a super-stiff frame as I am big guy, but something as light as possible, and had the qualities of carbon. Yes its a lugged frame, but I didn't find that an advantage or disadvantage with this frame. I like that the BB Lug is a one piece CNC machined piece, and the construction is top notch, even better than the DeRosa Dual that I built up for a friend, and DeRosa has a reputation for quality.
> 
> It isn't as silky smooth as some of the carbon frames out there, but it still takes up the road buzz, without sacrificing power transfer. Based on how the tubes are shaped, I don't think it would be any different as a monocoque, or "lugged" carbon frame. Its how they designed it.
> 
> It isn't an inexpensive frame, but it definitely isn't the most expensive one out there either. Hell, the Cannondale Six13, which I was considering, was around $2400 (same price I got the SLT01 for), WITH a frame exchange.
> 
> I think maybe you should do a little more research before just making a blanket statement like that.


bbagdan is.


----------



## Lab Worker

rocco said:


> Thats just the way bbagdan is.


Well my Dad drives a Fire Truck! So there!


----------



## rocco

*good one...*



Lab Worker said:


> Well my Dad drives a Fire Truck! So there!


thanks for the humor.


----------



## AMP

bbagdan said:


> And no duh the unreleased BMC is surely a high-tech marvel, light, and justifyably expensive. However, AMP was in the market for the current version, which uses 'plain' ol' carbon fibre tubes and aluminum lugs.


 Actually, I was looking for info on the SL01 (not the SLT01) which is the aluminum frame with the carbon stays. I did, in fact, order the SL01 over the Cannondale CAAD8 and should have it on Friday or Saturday.

The SLT01 looks like an awesome frame, but at that price I would be looking at another Calfee. I'm sure that the SLT01 is an excellent frame, but I'm concerned about repairs should I have any issues. A simple problem may turn into a long and painful process. With calfee you get a carbon bike that is as easily repaired as a steel bike... There's something to be said for that.


----------



## The Spider

Rocco, you are nolw REQUIRED due to your irritation with bbagdan to purchase one new Easton tubed BMC team machine in Swiss champ colours AND a pair of Assos F13 S2 shorts and ride like the wind...the knowledge that your using some great equipment that makes his/her blood boil will drive you on and give you even more enjoyment!

BTW Competitive Cycles are expecting shipment of the frames within 2 months.


----------



## rocco

The Spider said:


> Rocco, you are nolw REQUIRED due to your irritation with bbagdan to purchase one new Easton tubed BMC team machine in Swiss champ colours AND a pair of Assos F13 S2 shorts and ride like the wind...the knowledge that your using some great equipment that makes his/her blood boil will drive you on and give you even more enjoyment!
> 
> BTW Competitive Cycles are expecting shipment of the frames within 2 months.


Man, If I build another $10K bike right now my wife might leave me and take my beloved dog. I've got the bibs. Maybe if I'm a good boy the bike will come next year. 

I should have said I placed a reserve or preoder with Competitive Cycles. Maybe Bagdad's would have popped off.


----------



## The Spider

The secret to placating the Misses is to call the bikes "children" and refer to the collection as "our family". An example of this in use is "Dear, I think we should get another child so that they can share in the love of our family" then show her a picture of the BMC and say "I think she has your eyes!".

I'm up to 4....and that BMC is looking like it needs to "share our love"!


----------



## rocco

The Spider said:


> The secret to placating the Misses is to call the bikes "children" and refer to the collection as "our family". An example of this in use is "Dear, I think we should get another child so that they can share in the love of our family" then show her a picture of the BMC and say "I think she has your eyes!".
> 
> I'm up to 4....and that BMC is looking like it needs to "share our love"!


Our Dalmatian and two cats seem to be filling that roll plus she's talking about having a real child now. That kid better grow up fast and start doing Jr. races so I can tell her I need a new bike so I can hand my old one down to the kid.


----------



## The Spider

Mine brought up the topic of having "real" children...I countered with "I wonder if I can get it's first word to be Campagnolo?". She doesn't want to have children (with me) anymore!


----------



## rocco

The Spider said:


> Mine brought up the topic of having "real" children...I countered with "I wonder if I can get it's first word to be Campagnolo?". She doesn't want to have children (with me) anymore!


hmmm.... food for thought. Maybe I can through in a suggestion that this child should have a Campagnolo tattoo also.


----------



## elviento

The SLT01 comes in at just under HALF of the price of a top end Serotta, and is IMHO just as nice if not nicer (regardless of price). I think a top end Trek is going fro around $7K, too. So not sure about the overpriced part. 



bbagdan said:


> BMC, like its country-mate ASSOS, is overrated and wayyyyyy overpriced. You'd have to be a sucker to buy either (at their advertised prices anyway).


----------

